# Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de vereinigen ihre Foren



## Heiko (28 Februar 2004)

Ziel der Kooperation ist eine Bündelung der Kräfte, vor allem aber eine noch bessere Betreuung der Besucher und Hilfesuchenden.

Aktuell sind im Forum von Computerbetrug über 1400 User angemeldet, im Dialerschutz-Forum sind sogar 3400 Besucher registriert. Hinzu kommen in beiden Fällen Tausende Internetsurfer, die täglich ohne Anmeldungen mitlesen. In den vergangenen zwei Jahren war es kaum zu vermeiden, dass in den beiden Foren mit ihren ähnlichen Schwerpunkten die gleichen Probleme diskutiert und besprochen wurden. Mitunter gingen User gleich auf Nummer Sicher und stellten ihre Frage parallel in beiden Foren - für Moderatoren und Betreiber eine unnötige Doppelbelastung.

Dies wird sich jetzt ändern. Im neuen gemeinsamen Forum von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de erhalten Besucher alle Informationen rund um das Thema Sicherheit im Internet, Dialer und Mehrwertnummern, Computerbetrug und andere Straftaten im Netz, unerklärliche Telefonrechnungen, Spam und unseriöse Dienste. Neu ist dabei der Themenschwerpunkt Handy und Premium-SMS, ein Zahlungssystem, das immer häufiger in Deutschland angeboten wird - und dabei auch unseriöse Anbieter anlockt.

Betreut wird das große Forum von einem engagierten und erfahrenen Team, das sich aus den Teams der bisherigen getrennten Foren zusammensetzt. Ab dem heutigen Samstag läuft die Verschmelzung. Kleinere Korrekturen und Änderungen werden noch in den kommenden Tagen erfolgen. Zu erreichen ist das Forum von computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de unter anderem unter den URLs http://www.dialerschutz.de/Forum/forum.html und http://forum.computerbetrug.de.


----------



## Eisbaer (14 März 2004)

Wurden eigentlich die User mit LogIn Daten vom Dialerschutz-Forum in dieses hier uebertragen? Eigentlich haette ich dann ja hier jetzt zwei Accounts, kann jedoch nur mit meinem alten Account des Computerbetrug-Forum schreiben bzw. mich anmelden   

Mal gut wenn man ohnehin in vielen Foren angemeldet ist und sich nicht irgendwann loeschen laesst 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Heiko (14 März 2004)

Nein, bislang wurden keine Daten von DS-Forum hierher übernommen. Zudem ist auch nicht ganz klar, ob überhaupt irgendeine Kompatibilität gegeben ist.


----------



## Eisbaer (14 März 2004)

Hmmm... Sorry, aber irgendwie sieht mir das wie eine "Nacht- und Nebelaktion" im Hauruck-Verfahren aus. Natuerlich kenne ich die Hintergruende nicht genau, aber komisch ist das Ganze schon. Vor allem sind jetzt wohl alle Beitraege aus dem Dialerschutz Forum verloren? 

Ich bekaeme mit meinen Forenusern sicherlich Probleme, wenn ich das Trojaner-Board mal eben schliesse, alle Beitraege und auch Accounts gehen verloren und mache letztendlich nichts anderes, als auf ein anderes Forum zu verweisen. Aber mir kann es eigentlich egal sein 

Nachtrag: Habe gerade gesehen, das alte Forum bleibt ja doch vorerst.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Heiko (14 März 2004)

Nee,  hauruck war das nicht.
Wir wollten eben nur Kräfte bündeln und da hier ein mehrfaches an Besuchen war, war es nur konsequent, hierher zu gehen.
Mittlerweile zeigen sich schon erste Synergieeffekte.

Und wir arbeiten auch daran, zumindest einen Teil der Artikel hierher zu übernehmen. Aber von heute auf morgen geht das nicht.


----------



## technofreak (15 März 2004)

Eisbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm... Sorry, aber irgendwie sieht mir das wie eine "Nacht- und Nebelaktion" im Hauruck-Verfahren aus. Natuerlich kenne ich die Hintergruende nicht genau, aber komisch ist das Ganze schon. Vor allem sind jetzt wohl alle Beitraege aus dem Dialerschutz Forum verloren?
> ...
> Nachtrag: Habe gerade gesehen, das alte Forum bleibt ja doch vorerst.
> 
> Gruss Thomas


Weder war das im Hauruck , sondern seit geraumer Zeit bereits diskutiert und angemessen angekündigt,
noch sind die Beiträge verloren,  ein Teil der Mitglieder inklusive der Mehrzahl der Moderatoren ,
 waren bereits seit langem in beiden Foren angemeldet, so daß es   oft zu Threads mit Postings der gleichen 
 Themen in beiden Foren mit häufigen Querverweisen kam.  Was daran komisch sein soll, entzieht sich mir.

tf


----------

